# Shop Made Jaws for Bentwood Ring Turning



## Talfalfa33 (Jan 15, 2015)

Just finished a set of jaws to fit on my Supernova 2 chuck. I've been trying to figure out how to make a expanding mandrel to hold the rings steady, but just no dice. So I took some pieces of aluminum and started machining on the Bridgeport and this is what I came up with. The hardest part was turning from a 1 inch square down to 0.470 round without a metal lathe. But after burning one full carbide insert, got it done. So far it's working like I expected. I never remember to take pics through the process but I think you all get the idea.


----------



## mike4066 (Jan 15, 2015)

It's been too cold here to spend any time in the garage so I've made a few bentwood rings. I've been using a dowel that is slightly undersized with some masking tape for a snug fit. I still don't have a good way to secure them for sanding/finishing the inside.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 15, 2015)

I use a rig like this too polish duck call bands, I also have some that are smaller that I use to make all wood rings.  The expander is a pipe plug, it has a taper to it that expands the 4 splits in the wood.   You can buy pipe lugs at Lowes and Home Depot, but my small ones came from hot rod parts supplier, I believe it was Summit Racing, they go down to about an 1/8".  The taps can be also be bought there.


----------



## mike4066 (Jan 15, 2015)

dogcatcher said:


> I use a rig like this too polish duck call bands, I also have some that are smaller that I use to make all wood rings.  The expander is a pipe plug, it has a taper to it that expands the 4 splits in the wood.   You can buy pipe lugs at Lowes and Home Depot, but my small ones came from hot rod parts supplier, I believe it was Summit Racing, they go down to about an 1/8".  The taps can be also be bought there.



I was thinking of making something similar. I was going to use a lag bolt to expand it out, but the pipe lug looks better. 

I live 2 miles from Summit Racing and drive past it almost every day. Guess I'll have to stop in after work. 

Thanks.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 16, 2015)

Lowes also carry's the smaller sizes in black pipe and even smaller in brass, look in the Watts section!!! This may save a few cents.


----------



## Talfalfa33 (Jan 17, 2015)

dogcatcher said:


> I use a rig like this too polish duck call bands, I also have some that are smaller that I use to make all wood rings.  The expander is a pipe plug, it has a taper to it that expands the 4 splits in the wood.   You can buy pipe lugs at Lowes and Home Depot, but my small ones came from hot rod parts supplier, I believe it was Summit Racing, they go down to about an 1/8".  The taps can be also be bought there.



That idea looks great, but how would you do a slanted inlay and then Tilt it the other way so that the two inlays cross?


----------

